# Recomendations for Solo Practice?



## tmanifold (Aug 22, 2004)

So I started this Modern Arnis thing a little while back. So far I love it. I have a good instructor who knows me and my background so he is not afraid to push me with a lot of new stuff. It seems to suit the way I move pretty well too. I have one problem my work schedule combined with my wife's and a young daughter only allow me to train about once a week. I end up doing a lot of solo practice. Luckily I have a large mat area in my basement so I have lots of room. What would you recomend I concentrate on during my solo practice? What has the most bang for the buck so to speak? Right now I alternate between:
flow drills- Working the 12 strikes in various combos with flow;
Siniwali- double and single;
Working the different blocks, and;
working one side of the two person drills we do.

The basic stick work is not too much of a probem, I did some escrima years back for a short time and have kept up my striking patterns, although they used a different system than MA. But I work them the most anyway because I figure it is pretty important.

So what are your thoughts?

Tony


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Tony,

The biggest ally that you have for solo practice is your ability to visualize. I know that this may sound obvious, but it is worth mentioning because without it, your solo practice has no meaning or application to "real life" outside of maybe coordination training.

Personally, I like to visualize and practice in the air, with a tree, in front of a mirror, or I will tie a spare rattan stick to 2 trees so it lies on a horizontal plane. Anyway I am in the mood, visualization is the key. Also, don't be afraid to go slow, so you can really hone in on your body mechanics and visualization.

Anyways, Tony, who do you train with, out of curiousity? If you don't want to post publically, PM me.

Your friend,

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 23, 2004)

Footwork, zoning, basic stikes and blocks, conditioning.  go to the park and find a wooded area with low hanging branches to practice you umbrella blocks (as Tulisan said about imagination - imagine the branch is a #1 or #2 strike coming at you). Hang a stick with a rope and practice hitting and defending off it.  If you have any trees you need to cut (we have a BUNCH here in Florida after the Hurricane hit) use your bolo instead of a chainsaw. Try to make everyday tasks apply to your training.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 23, 2004)

Footwork (shadow stickfighting)

Hitting a heavy bag.

Conditioning.
hmm...  those would be the same if you didn't have a stick


----------



## baileywoobaeRK (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Tony,
   The best thing you can do for solo practice is be your biggest critic and be a perfectionist. Nothing you do has to be fast. Be sure to mix up your strengths with your weaknesses (because nothing you do is completely perfect, believe me, I know), and put form in front of everything. Practice never makes perfect, perfect practice makes perfect, and if you practice badly, you will be good at everything (nothing). Solo practice isn't solo because you practice alone, you also have to be brave enough to make your own decisions. Follow your heart, and you can never go wrong.


-Farang


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2004)

baileywoobaeRK said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,
> The best thing you can do for solo practice is be your biggest critic and be a perfectionist. Nothing you do has to be fast. Be sure to mix up your strengths with your weaknesses (because nothing you do is completely perfect, believe me, I know), and put form in front of everything. Practice never makes perfect, perfect practice makes perfect, and if you practice badly, you will be good at everything (nothing). Solo practice isn't solo because you practice alone, you also have to be brave enough to make your own decisions. Follow your heart, and you can never go wrong.
> 
> 
> -Farang


Hi baileywoobaeRK,

Welcome to MartialTalk and thanks for posting!

Palusut
MT Moderator


----------

